# I might be the oldest here........



## MT-ED

I've been keeping fish since 1964 see 
Word from the wize....there are too many fish and too little time. In that time I've kept Goldfish and other Coldwater fish, Freshwater and Marine tropicals, British Native Marines (caught with my own fair hands....well a net), built at least 5 ponds (with my own fair....well when I started digging...hands), kept Koi, Rift Lake Cichlids, L-number Plecs, yadda,yadda, yadda, until in 1998 I discovered Loaches Online where I got "Loach Fever" and pretty much have now specialized in Hillstream loaches.....but I still keep other fish.
Spread this knowledge and experience around when I can. Co-wrote a FAMA two-part article in 2002 and have a book coming out hopefully this fall (published by TFH) on Loaches, co-written by myself and 5 others from Loaches Online.

While I am mainly resident on Loaches Online, I do want to be involved more locally in helping out TO area people with particularly Loach-related questions. I moved here in 2001 from England because I met a female Canadian fishkeeper. Dangerous stuff the Internet! Somehow, I could never quite click with PN, so when Harold at The Menagerie told me about here, I thought I would have a look-see.

Be nice to an old fart 

(SO THIS BIT IS AN EDIT) I missed the Discus competition piece when I first wrote this, so submitted a post @ http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1696#post1696 for that purpose.
Reading the criteria I thought maybe I should add something here.

So there's my 65 gallon River-Tank:









That has two Aquaclear 802 powerheads, an Aquaclear 300 & 150 HOBs, plus an Eheim 2213 and a Fluval 203 cannisters.

The 6 foot Clown Loach tank, featuring 13 Clowns, 20 Tiger Barbs, 15 _Danio kyathit_ and around a dozen _Corydoras aneus_ which bred in the tank before the Clowns went in:


























Tank has one of my River-Tank manifolds powered by two small powerheads, an Aquaclear 500 HOB, two Rena XP3 cannisters, one of which returns _through_ a Magnum 350 cannister:








Found the Magnum discarded at the side of the road near Kennedy Subway station. The motor was fried, so I just removed the impeller and made it into a flow-through biological media container. Reuse, recycle.

There's the _Sewellia_ tank, 30 breeder + 10 setup:










A 30H with an Aquaclear 200 HOB:










This is currently uninhabited.

....and the somewhat understocked 120.....some kuhlis and Dwarf Rasboras:










This has a Fluval 404 cannister, Fluval +4 internal and an Aquaclear 100 HOB.
Hmmmm...Discus would be nice.
Martin.


----------



## Brian

I think I know someone who is older than you are on here 

Upto you to find out if you want.


----------



## MT-ED

Brian said:


> I think I know someone who is older than you are on here
> 
> Upto you to find out if you want.


Not worried if I am or not. You're as old as the woman you feel.

Makes me about zero at this point 

Martin.


----------



## Brian

Lol, makes me 19 but she is a year older than me x.x


----------



## holocron

Welcome MT-ED. It's a pleasure to have you here.

The caliber of this community only gets better when experienced fish keepers such as yourself hang out and show us how it's really done


----------



## holocron

hah I'm in the same boat, older ladies  (ok it's only 10 months, but she is still older)



Brian said:


> Lol, makes me 19 but she is a year older than me x.x


----------



## Brian

Lol, she is 10 months older than me too 

BTW - I think it is "calibur", correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## holocron

that's how i spelt it originally... but the spell check told me different! damn you spell check!

update: dictionary.com says its 'caliber' so I stand with my post  back to talking about ladies...


----------



## Brian

Lol, I must be getting mixed up with Soulcalibur, the game or maybe I am spelling it completely wrong.

Ah well, english is just 1230498234908 languages put together anyways.


----------



## nightowl1350

Welcome to the forum! There are a few from PN, but the friendlier ones 

I'm sure we can all learn from you. I've been into keeping fish on and off for more years than I will tell, but in the past few years I am amazed at the information that is at our finger tips....just type it in and you get results. 

Forums of all types are great for the personal touch, yeah I've learned from other's mistakes. I just make new ones of my own I'm sure


----------



## Brian

Mmhmm, my newest mistake was mixing angel and betta fry...


----------



## nightowl1350

Note of warning to Brian....angel fry and blue ram fry (even a few weeks older rams) don't mix well either. angels eat anything that fits in their mouth, if it doesn't they try to make it!


----------



## ranmasatome

MT-ED said:


> Not worried if I am or not. You're as old as the woman you feel.


So far the women that i feel dont like to talk about being felt...


----------



## wtac

Hey Matrin, nice to see you here. I don't know if you remember me but I bagged some loaches for you when I worked at Menagerie a few years ago.

Congrats on the upcoming book .


----------



## MT-ED

wtac said:


> Hey Matrin, nice to see you here. I don't know if you remember me but I bagged some loaches for you when I worked at Menagerie a few years ago.
> 
> Congrats on the upcoming book .


Yes I remember you Wilson. You're the black guy with the purple hair who wears a kilt right? Or maybe my memory isn't so good........old age yanno  .
To be honest, I remember your name, if I saw you I know that I would remember your face, but I'm terrible at connecting the two. Always have been.

Martin.


----------



## Brian

I don't think he is black...

I've been to his site and his last name is Choi 

Wilson Choi sounds chinese to me


----------



## MT-ED

Brian said:


> I don't think he is black...
> 
> I've been to his site and his last name is Choi
> 
> Wilson Choi sounds chinese to me


Joke Brian, joke 

Martin.


----------



## Brian

Ohhh...

I didn't know, lol. 

I thought you were serious because the last time I went in there, the asian guy had on a skirt and a purple wig...

It was Halloween though


----------



## luvfishies

Hey Martin, howzit going, from another Brit in Canada?

LOL I didn't have the same incentive as you to emigrate, tho. Actually, I had no choice


----------



## Ciddian

I wonder who would be the yongest?? ^^


----------



## wtac

LMAO!!!

That was probably Raynille, Brian.

I'm a Brit as well...born in Nottingham but the family moved to Canada when I was about 6 months old. Like luvfishies, I had no choice...LOL.


----------



## Brian

No idea who is the youngest, but from what I know it would have to be between Discus_breeder and I.

I think he is 17 and I am 18


----------



## MT-ED

wtac said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> That was probably Raynille, Brian.
> 
> I'm a Brit as well...born in Nottingham but the family moved to Canada when I was about 6 months old. Like luvfishies, I had no choice...LOL.


I thought they dressed like that at The Menagerie all the time?  
Actually, one of the things I like about the Menagerie is the colourful staff.

I never knew luvsfishies was British born....that's what you meant right?
Wilson....did your parents name you after Harold Wilson, the British Prime Minister?

Martin.


----------



## wtac

I used to work there in my pyjamas (on weekends)...LOL. Especially if I woke up 5 mins before opening and I just put on a hat, change my shirt and out the door I go as I live a stone's throw away...LOL.

Martin, I have no idea what my parents were thinking and I've asked them that question many times and they have no answer for it either. In my coming 36 years of existence, I've encountered 3 others with the first name Wilson and they don't have an idea why their parents named them either...LMAO.

When I have a son, I'm going to name him Bok.


----------



## MT-ED

"When I have a son, I'm going to name him Bok."

Now THAT'S funny!  

Martin (ROFLMAO)


----------

